
Ask HN: Have you downgraded from Mac OS X Catalina? - neya
If yes, to what? 
And most importantly Why?<p>I just had enough of the poor bluetooth connectivity issues and my paid Adobe CS6 suite not functioning anymore and downgraded to Mojave.
======
Hackbraten
I never upgraded to Catalina because, given macOS’s stability track record in
the recent years, I’ve made it a habit to wait until at least 10.x.5 before
upgrading.

